# Well, it's out officially...



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 20, 2004)

Ubisoft's Pacific Fighters has now been released!


Check it out...


Unfortunately, this is only in some areas, and from what I hear, US release is November 9th...


Oh well, at least it's near Christmas; less of a wait, I guess...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 21, 2004)

I'd probably buy a pirate copy...


----------



## evangilder (Oct 21, 2004)

I'd like to see a demo and see what planes are in there. If it is varied, it could really be fun to compare say, the Hellcat and the Corsair. Or the Wildcat and the Zero. 

Does anyone know if it has head to head or multi-player?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 21, 2004)

It has all those you've listd, and MANY more.

It also includes all of AEP's aircraft, so there are somtehing like 170 flyables, including Russian and German aircraft!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 21, 2004)

Sounds pretty cool. I will have to see if I can check it out. I have a good system, so I should be okay on system requirements.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2004)

I WILL get that, I have plenty of money from my birthday. I have so many things I wanna buy 

FS2004 (PC)
Pacific Fighters (PC)
Manhunt (PS2)

Well ok, only 3 things  about £100 worth though


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2004)

Just ordered the bugger  Estimated dispatch date: November 1st


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Oct 25, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> Manhunt (PS2)



 I love Manhunt. I need a PS2 and that game.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 25, 2004)

Ive never played, but when my friend said you can suffocate people with plastic bags and that its been banned in several countries it kinda persuaded me  Its the only one left on that list I need now, I got FS2004 about an hour ago  Anyone know some sites where i can get planes for it?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 25, 2004)

Avsim.com, Flightsim.com, Simviation.com, Surclaro.com...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2004)

Danke


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2004)

W00t 

Pacific Fighters came this morning, Ill will play it later and be sure to report back


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2004)

dude you left out "would get it if my computer could handle it" from your poll, which is the one i'd go for, and in efect you have the same option 3 times....................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2004)

Good point 

BTW PF is ace


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2004)

i'd rather got for CFS3 or IL-2, wider range of aircraft...............


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 6, 2004)

Lanc, CFS3 is crap (dynamics suck), and PF has all the aircraft from PF, AEP, FB, AND IL-2...


Four games in one, basically...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2004)

so you guys think i should hget IL-2 FB??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2004)

No, get PF.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2004)

but does PF have all the european planes fron the first ones??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2004)

Yes, If you have IL2 FB: AEP


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 21, 2004)

It shall be mine tommorrow.


More on that later.

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................

.........................................................................................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2004)

I need AEP to get the full experience...oh well its xmas soon. 

Im currently trying to work out how to use FMB - wheres the file that tells you how to use it?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 21, 2004)

You don't have AEP yet?  
You poor, poor soul. Knock over your sister's (or brother's) piggy-bank and get it!  
Then get Pacific Fighters. It's an awesome game!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2004)

I have Pacific fighters  And IL2 FB, but no AEP 

I have no brother or sister either


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 21, 2004)

Well, not getting it today...

My mom hums the tune of, "next Friday," at the moment...


Well, that and the fact that it's $40, not $30, and I had to get a battery for my Tag-Heuer...


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 21, 2004)

The Jagdflieger Pips said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > Manhunt (PS2)
> ...



That's a truly horrible game. I played it for half an hour before being totally grossed out by it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2004)

Sweeeeeeeet....  Now my want for the game is doubled!


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 23, 2004)

You may be waiting a while - it's totally banned!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh yeah? :wink?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/search-handle-form/202-2943293-6469410


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 24, 2004)

Damnit, there's a chance I might not get it today, in which case I'll have to wait 'till Friday.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2004)

Fwaha, if I order AEP now then I will have the upper hand...but I wont, I can wait.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 26, 2004)

I now have it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 26, 2004)

It's about friggin' time!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2004)

i should be gettin IL-2 FB for christmas.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

Ive never seen it in shops...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 27, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i should be gettin IL-2 FB for christmas.............




Don't be cheap, spring and extra 5 or tenner and get the Gold Pack, that way you're less behind then the rest of the simming world...


If you have the Gold Pack, you can complete PF (not necessary, but a LOT better) and fly a lot of coolio German Uber-planes!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2004)

I'll see, i should also be gettin the AEP as well though...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

Me too 8) And maybe the original IL2 as well  Then ill have the set


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 27, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> I'll see, i should also be gettin the AEP as well though...........



Yeh, but I'm saying you'll save money...


Here, FB is $15, and AEP $20-$25, while the Gold Pack with both is $30...



It's probably something similar in England, just less face value on account of pounds being so high up in the currency food chain.


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 27, 2004)

It's roughly $1.50 to the Pound - as far as I remember.....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 27, 2004)

Yeh, that's been my conversion rate for years...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

I never know about the conversion from dollars/pounds.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 27, 2004)

I keep constant tabs on the Aus/US Rate. I wait for the day when AUS$1 hits US$1!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2004)

i doubt that'll ever happen.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2004)

I ordered AEP today 8) wont get it till Xmas day though


----------

